# XML Comments



## ProggersWorld (21. Feb 2016)

Hallo Allerseits,

comments innerhalb vom root Element zu schreiben ist kein Problem. Wie kann ich aber ein comment zwischen dem Dateiheader und root Element setzen?

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<!-- Hier sollte mein comment hin... -->
<test>
...
...
...
</test>

Folgender Codesnippet führt dazu das in mein Datei nur der Header und der comment geschrieben wird. Der rest wird ausgelassen.


```
Element root = new Element("test");  // Wurzelelement erzeugen
  Document doc = new Document(root);  // neues Dok. benötigt nur Wurzel
  Comment comm = new Comment(" Hier sollte mein comment hin... ");

  doc.setContent(comm);
  root // Dokumentstruktur erzeugen
     .addContent(new Element("erstes_element")
     ...
```

wie gehe ich hier richtig vor?
Danke im voraus...


----------



## kneitzel (21. Feb 2016)

Wenn Du JDOM nutzt, dann wird diese Frage auch in der FAQ behandelt:
http://www.jdom.org/docs/faq.html#a0310

Du kannst einen Kommentar z.B. vor das Root Element setzen per
doc.getContent().add(0, comm);

Aber nach meinem Verständnis sollte Dein Code auch zuerst den Kommentar setzen und dann das Element dahinter einfügen. Aber ist einige Zeit her, dass ich mit JDOM etwas gemacht habe, so dass ich evtl. etwas übersehe.


----------



## ProggersWorld (21. Feb 2016)

Hallo Kneitzel,

danke, so hat es funktioniert.
Mit meiner Methode wurde mein XML Datei nach der comment abgeschnitten.

Grüße


----------

